# closing threads



## greg (Nov 25, 2002)

when a mod closes a thread it would be nice if they stated the reason.  for example "stop promoting your anime sites.  *closed*".   to avoid any confusion as to why it was closed.


----------



## D2_ (Nov 25, 2002)

I usually post a reason why i close threads, when it is neccessary.


----------



## KiVan (Nov 25, 2002)

i usually post the reason too..
but sometimes when i close the 10th "pokemon translation topic" i just forgot it


----------



## Dranzer (Nov 25, 2002)

I've come to know that whenever KiVan or D2 closes a thread. its for a valid reason, and I dont question them about it..


----------



## dice (Nov 25, 2002)

Yeah they can do what they like really


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 25, 2002)

I always try to give a reason when closing a topic, but like KiVan said, when closing a 10th Pokemon translation topic... it's kinda self explanitory really.


----------



## jEEb (Nov 26, 2002)

hehe, its called admin and mod PowerZ lol


----------



## Dranzer (Nov 26, 2002)

QUOTE(dice @ Nov 25 2002 said:


> Yeah they can do what they like really


Think about it for a minute? 

If they did do whatever they wanted. They would be flaming and banning closing anything/anyone they wanted to. But they dont. Cause why? 

One word guys 

RESPECT 

They show each of us with respect that we deserve. But when you have people disrespecting them by not even LOOKing within the forum for threads already open. They really dont need to explain. But they do because they respect the members that respect them.....


----------



## Vince989 (Nov 26, 2002)

You seem to understand quite a lot of things...

Even if we HAVE the power to do so, if we do not feel like it's really for the good of the whole community, we keep ourselves from doing it... We, mods and admins, don't close topics and people cause we LIKE to... Yeah, of course, having power is quite cool, but taking fun away from people isn't at all... So that's why so few people are banned... Also, there's the fact that we are having a nice community also, but that's something else from that... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also there's something else : The mods and admins aren't people that crave for power. There is NO mod here that considers himself better than the users. Maybe we ARE, but we don't flame people because they don't have the same knowledge as we might do... And, anyways, we aren't much higher than you users, since we must still browse them the same way as we, post the same way as you do, and all that stuff... We are only one notch higher from you, and it's not enough at all to give us a reason to flame all those new to emulation, flash carts, roms, and that kind of stuff...

- ViNcE989


----------

